# Tip Request - cutting turned timber



## Sharif (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi all,
I hope you might have some tips on how to best do this.

I have a couple of long, tapered turned table legs that I want to cut down for a desk. 
I'm having trouble cutting them at 90deg square across the axis.
Mostly because I'm having trouble clamping while I use a hand saw. 

Any suggestions would be great. 

Many thanks.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

normally i do this by eye, after i mark the length. visually referencing the center axis. usually a small error here will not mean much when on the floor. 

however, some tricks that may help - apply some tape along the axis to accentuate it during the cut. hold a square up to help your refernce - you can even tape a cardboard one on. practice on scrap pieces first. you will have 2 axis to deal with. good luck.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Since you are using a hand saw, it should be easier to find a clamping solution.

Off the cuff thoughts.
a) Bean bag on the thin end of the taper.
b) Cut two pieces of scrap with the same taper and then apply one on each side of the leg.
c) Do you have access to a clamp with a swivel head?
d) Make a version of this swivel clamp from scrap.
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2083554/35466/Gyrojaw.aspx


----------



## Sharif (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks guys. Appreciate your time. 

I'd never seen the swivel head for a vice before.... Might try rigging something like that. 
The tape @ bean bag / sand bag idea should help too. 
The leg has developed a slight warp in it too over the years. This should be interesting!!


----------

